# Crystal beach surf this morning



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Giving it a shot this morning. Surf is pretty mad this morning. Tide is way up and rips are super strong. May not be a long trip this morning


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Hope you wearing a PFD.


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

No need for pfd. Sat on tailgate and drank coffee and watched the sunrise.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah! It was scary to even go in the 1st gut yesterday, was like a river. Couldn't keep baits locked down at all either. Only good thing is the seaweed was not present!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Wind and high tide would have made it tough last weekend. I saw a couple of people with lines out, but I wouldn't have tried it.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Yea, time would have been served working on gear. But, if you are land locked sometime a trip is still good to relax drink coffee or beverage of your choice and watch the waves come and break on the shore.


----------

